# Moss ID - Christmas or Taiwan?



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me identify my moss please. I believe it is either Christmas Moss or Taiwan Moss?

Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If Vesicularia montagnei is meant with Xmas moss: your moss doesn't look to me like that, but I think it may be a Taxiphyllum of some sort. I've often seen a Taxiphyllum of that type, labeled "Christmas moss". But I can't tell with certainty if it's the T. alternans, "Taiwan moss".


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s. One of my references for V. montagnei (many newer aquarium mosses are not yet in that paper!)
http://sea.nus.edu.sg/aquatic-mosses.pdf


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Guten Tag! Vielen dank for your response and help!  I posted this very same question on another forum and no one there was willing to help, so I sincerely appreciate your input on this identification!  I guess based upon your response, what I have may very well be Taiwan Moss? You are awesome! Thank you for your time and for the wonderful pdf file as well!:hail:


----------

